# Morale Restored!!



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

My lols were real after seeing this pic... Shame I couldn't get it to embed 

http://dawnofwar.filefront.com/potd/116698

There, read; dawnofwar... Encase you non-believers think this is a Rick Roll


----------

